# Sauteed Shrimp Appetizer



## saltfisher1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Small onion
3 cloves garlic diced
parsley
olive oil(just cover the pan lightly)
creole seasoning(to taste)
1 pound shrimp peeled


Heat the olive oil and add diced onion and garlic...cover....let the onion get soft.

Add in creole spice/shrimp/parsley then let the shrimp turn opaque..(covered)

remove from heat and serve.


----------

